# The MT. Lions with Deer carcas truth!!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

So I emailed the guy and here is his response:



> _Yes the pictures came from South Dakota. They came from my relatives place outside Keystone, right on the edge of Hayward in the Black Hills.
> 
> Garrett Schweitzer
> 
> ...


Enjoy the pictures and the real story!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There isn't cats in Minn! :lol:

WOW thats all I have to say!

Do you mind sharing where? Like area?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Reason to know would be to avoid!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> ....Do you mind sharing where? Like area?


As with most things with people, he doesn't want me to. I can say North....very, very, very North.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

wow!!! 3 cats!!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Is he thinking there was 4 of them? In the third Pic you can see 3 and they are looking back at something else! maybe the one that enters in the 4th?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

deacon said:


> Reason to know would be to avoid!!!!!


deacon,

You should change that to


> "Reason to carry a fully loaded pistol too!"


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!

Now if only he would have said they were in Northern North North Dakota!

3!

Holy!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Is he thinking there was 4 of them? In the third Pic you can see 3 and they are looking back at something else! maybe the one that enters in the 4th?


I have just received these pictures like 15 minutes ago from him and I am working on them. Trying to get better and sharper views to get some measurements and markings to determine if it is 3 or 4 different ones. For sure 3 of course but with the time frame of the pictures and the way the "4th" one comes in from the top and then bottom of the frames...it is too unsure for now!

Looking at these pictures though you can see a lot of body on the cats. Look at the sides of the broad-sided one. They are in VERY good shape and full....probably tipping the very high end of the scales.

I am freaking pumped though!!! I am hunting this area for MN opener and I can't wait!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Can you shoot them in MN? Man I would be all over that! Thats awesome!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Interesting, I got this email last week. In that version, the guy lived in the Black Hills. Not calling you out Rudester, just saying...


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Here kitty kitty kitty!!!
:bop:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow.....Nice Pic's and thanks for sharing! Don't have any beef sticks in your pocket when you are walking to your stand!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Northern North North Dakota!


That must be damned near Canada???
:lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

T Shot said:


> Interesting, I got this email last week. In that version, the guy lived in the Black Hills. Not calling you out Rudester, just saying...


I tell you what...if he is shiatting me I will go freaking bullistic on his ARSE!

I sent these to another friend of mine and he said the same thing you are saying so I have to call the guy and see if he is shiatting me or not! Do you still have that email?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

MSG Rude said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, I got this email last week. In that version, the guy lived in the Black Hills. Not calling you out Rudester, just saying...
> ...


Indeed, check the pile...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I guess it really doesn't matter where they are from other then I will bust his arse for trying to B.S. or scare me but the pictures are still really cool.

I just thought of a way to find out for sure....be right back!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Funny, I got an email saying they are from SD.

Either way. cool..


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

T Shot said:


> Interesting, I got this email last week. In that version, the guy lived in the Black Hills. Not calling you out Rudester, just saying...


dido,

I got those about 2 weeks ago and heard from black hills as well.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an email with these pictures. It was recieved Monday with the supposed location also.......Northern MN


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

there was a cat sighting near EMILY MN a few weeks ago....


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I got this email also and it said the picture was taken from Spearfish SD


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I love how everything gets so turned around. They are saying this happened about 4 miles from the girl I am seeings house. Her dad was going to try and figure out who would have taken them. Only one guy that owns the land North of him!

To be Continued!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Remember the pics of the mule "killing" the cat a few years ago? I heard 50 different stories on that one, along with 50 different locations.

This sounds like it may be more of "I heard from a guy that knows a guy".


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Remember the pics of the mule "killing" the cat a few years ago? I heard 50 different stories on that one, along with 50 different locations.
> 
> This sounds like it may be more of "I heard from a guy that knows a guy".


Very true.

As I re read what I just typed I thought it looked like I was saying it was For sure up North. I am just going by the location they are saying. Maybe it will x off one of the places on the list!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the pics of the mule "killing" the cat a few years ago? I heard 50 different stories on that one, along with 50 different locations.
> ...


Waffle


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, once again.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

i just got the email saying they were from green bush


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

gasburner70 said:


> i just got the email saying they were from green bush


Nope...not true.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

How about down by Keystone-Hayward SD?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Again...here is the truth...



> Yes the pictures came from South Dakota. They came from my relatives place outside Keystone, right on the edge of Hayward in the Black Hills.
> 
> Garrett Schweitzer
> 
> ...


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Please jump over to the Coyote Hunting forum and take a look at the piece I posted last night about something lurking in the back yard. I would appreciate your thoughts. We don't know for sure. I'll show these pics to my friends and see if it jobs their memories a little better. I'll also be setting a trail cam over bait.

By the way, "there are no cats in MN". Tell that to my uncle and his neighbors in Mankato. It must have just been an angry house cat that killed those sheep and tried to take down a horse!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard green bush too.. Things travel fast!!  But cool pics..


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

i agree i had a neighbor have a horse get injured from a cat the warden told us that is what is was anyways by ada MN


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Rude - the pics even made the GF Herald



> OUTDOORS NOTEBOOK: Mountain lion didn't come from Greenbush, Camp Ripley Archery hunt etc.
> compiled by Brad Dokken
> Grand Forks Herald - 11/02/2008
> 
> ...


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Once again, guys, there are no cougars in MN. Or at least sightings are "very, very rare" according to the DNR. 8)

http://www.startribune.com/local/342704 ... iatkEP7DhU


----------

